# Very embarrassing situation, please respond with maturity in mind.



## tonagamu (Oct 11, 2011)

So my bird is making very inappropriate noises... allow me to explain.

He lives in my bedroom with me, and last night I brought a girl home... one thing led to another and then... yeah, you can fill in the dots. But now, my bird is mimicking the noises she made last night, and I can't seem to convince him to stop, seeing as I have roommates this is pretty embarrassing. Any suggestions?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh dear.. I know i shouldnt but it did make me chuckle, Can imagine where it could become embarrasing though.. Hope your parents dont visit often :lol:
Have no experiance of this but im sure someone will be along soon 
May help if you told people what type of Bird you have, though i dunno 
Welcome by the way

ETA.. Im sure a YouTube vid would be most helpful.. Purely for observational purposes of course :arf: Promise we wont take the mick.. Infact we'd love you for ever :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

tonagamu said:


> So my bird is making very inappropriate noises... allow me to explain.
> 
> He lives in my bedroom with me, and last night I brought a girl home... one thing led to another and then... yeah, you can fill in the dots. But now, my bird is mimicking the noises she made last night, and I can't seem to convince him to stop, seeing as I have roommates this is pretty embarrassing. Any suggestions?


no need to be embarrased .....
just cover it up when you bring your next girl home ...
mabe it will get another set of noises to learn ....:thumbup:


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Birds do that, they pick up on new and interesting noises..Then they repeat that over and over until something more interesting comes along..

So try giving him something more interesting to listen to.. Drive your housemates nuts and play one tune over and over your bird will possibly learn that instead of your humpy pumpy noises..


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Two suggestions...*


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> ETA.. Im sure a YouTube vid would be most helpful.. Purely for observational purposes of course :arf: Promise we wont take the mick.. Infact we'd love you for ever :lol:


Was thinking the same... obviously purely for enter.. sorry educational purposes :lol:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

tonagamu said:


> So my bird is making very inappropriate noises... allow me to explain.
> 
> He lives in my bedroom with me, and last night I brought a girl home... one thing led to another and then... yeah, you can fill in the dots. But now, my bird is mimicking the noises she made last night, and I can't seem to convince him to stop, seeing as I have roommates this is pretty embarrassing. Any suggestions?


A very big welcome to the forum.

Sorry no Pratical helpful advice whatsoever, but thank you I have not laughed
so much for ages.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry this made me pmsl


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

tonagamu said:


> So my bird is making very inappropriate noises... allow me to explain.
> 
> He lives in my bedroom with me, and last night I brought a girl home... one thing led to another and then... yeah, you can fill in the dots. But now, my bird is mimicking the noises she made last night, and I can't seem to convince him to stop, seeing as I have roommates this is pretty embarrassing. Any suggestions?


A bird with a repertoire - how interesting. Probably best to move the bird if this is a common occurrence.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tonagamu said:


> So my bird is making very inappropriate noises... allow me to explain.
> 
> He lives in my bedroom with me, and last night I brought a girl home... one thing led to another and then... yeah, you can fill in the dots. But now, my bird is mimicking the noises she made last night, and I can't seem to convince him to stop, seeing as I have roommates this is pretty embarrassing. Any suggestions?


You might want to apply a little Aversion Therapy by hanging a freshly killed and oven ready Chicken in front of it's cage, then pointing a menacing finger at the bird and then the chicken everytime it makes a murmur.

If it was quick to learn the sounds of your evenings antics I'm fairly sure it will be just as quick and eager to understand the message you're trying to convey.


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

tonagamu said:


> So my bird is making very inappropriate noises... allow me to explain.
> 
> He lives in my bedroom with me, and last night I brought a girl home... one thing led to another and then... yeah, you can fill in the dots. But now, my bird is mimicking the noises she made last night, and I can't seem to convince him to stop, seeing as I have roommates this is pretty embarrassing. Any suggestions?


sorry, i have to laugh,although i shouldn't,you can try to make your bird listen to some music,i think


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

*mental note* Never relocate the Grey to the bedroom...


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Beagle Mafia said:


> Was thinking the same... obviously purely for enter.. sorry educational purposes :lol:


LMAO please do!


----------



## amandael (Mar 16, 2011)

Well if you want the advie of a mature woman ....

Don't let any girl get into your bed if they are prepared to do so with a bird in your room.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

sum mothers do have am


----------

